# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Essure sterilisatie Alant vrouwkliniek geweldig!

## USACowboyGirl

Ik heb op 13 april 2010 een Essure sterilisatie laten uitvoeren bij de Alant Vrouwenkliniek in Bilthoven/Berg en Bosch. 
Ik wil iedere vrouw die een sterilisatiemethode zoekt deze kliniek en deze methode van harte aanbevelen! 
De medewerkers (receptie/verpleegsters/artsen) zijn uitermate vriendelijk, behulpzaam en rustig. 
Ik kwam tot enigzins zenuwachtig binnen en werd iets eerder binnengeroepen vanwege deze zenuwen, de procedure werd voorbereid en uitgelegd. 
Ik kon via een scherm meekijken met de ingreep, en ik moet zeggen dat dat bijzonder was om live te volgen. 
Je voelt wat menstruatiepijn op het moment dat de scope (heel dun) je baarmoedermond passeert en je voelt de plek waar de gyneacoloog op zoek gaat naar de opening van de eileider, er wordt wat warm water gebruikt tijdens ingreep om het allemaal wat zichtbaarder en opener te maken. Dit geeft ook wat menstruatie-achtige pijn, op het moment dat de Essure naar de eileider wordt gebracht en daar wordt geplaatst voel je wat meer menstruatiepijn, maar ik vond het achteraf reuze meevallen. Het is toch ook het onbekende waar je wat over in kan zitten. 
De procedure liep zo soepel dat binnen 10 minuten allebei de Essures op haar plek zaten en was het voorbij. 
Tijdens en daarna neemt de verpleegster alle tijd voor je, je krijgt handdoeken om het water te verwerken  :Wink:  en een maandverbandje voor het evt. resterende  :Wink: 
Ik vond het dus best spannend, werd wat bleek en kreeg een stoel, met krukje voor voeten en een kop thee. Mijn begeleidende vriendin werd gezellig erbij gehaald, ik heb een vervolgafspraak gemaakt (er wordt een steriele reactie opgewekt waardoor eileiders dicht groeien en dit wordt met een echo gecontroleerd) en liep naar de auto.
Ik heb het daarna twee dagen rustig aan gedaan, af en toe wat gevoelige plekjes in buik, maar ik zou het zó weer laten doen. Vandaag de dag (22april) heb ik, al lang, nergens meer last van! Je leest wilde indianenverhalen op internet, ik las ze ook, maar kwam toen Alant tegen en dat sprak mij aan. Dus.. bij deze.. hoop ik dat anderen mijn post vinden en dezelfde goede ervaring kunnen hebben ipv. de pijnlijke/nare andere verhalen. 
Als kanttekening wil ik tenslotte zeggen dat het kán voorkomen dat het niet lukt om Essure te plaatsen, dit werd mij ook goed uitgelegd, maar het ging als een zonnetje! 
Heel veel succes!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Dankjewel voor het delen van deze informatie!! 
Kan erg nuttig zijn voor sommige leden!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

